# Craftsmen style driveway gate



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If the current one has lasted since 1905, I would copy that. Norm did a small garden gate on a recent episode, check This Old House shop on the web. It was small but the concept is the same, including cross bracing.


----------



## bigb6456 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish the original gate from 1905 was still there!!!!!

The gate that is up I assume was made when the house was renovated about 6 years ago. Needless to say it is a craptastic display of pure lack of creativity. I could just replicate it yes but I would like to do something that is solid and architecturally correct for the the style of the home. Really I would like to find plans and if they are close to what I think may work I could at least use that as a starting point.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Again, I refer you to the this old house website. The gate Norm did was almost that wide, and while not a simple job, will last a long time. It was a thing of beauty, as many of his projects are, and fit perfectly with the colonial house where it was installed. This may be beyond your DIY skills, but you can show it to someone with more tools.


----------



## bigb6456 (Mar 31, 2009)

do you have a link for the garden gate? I can not find it any place.


----------



## bigb6456 (Mar 31, 2009)

Link?????


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

found this
http://goodhomeconstruction.blogspot.com/2008/03/craftsman-style-gate.html


----------



## gcinsetn (May 19, 2009)

BigB, I've also been looking for something very similar for quite a while and am wondering whether you have had any luck yet. Although a Craftsman style might do fine, we're looking for something more "in the style of" Frank Lloyd Wright but in steel for our driveway gate - so far also without any luck. Needless to say we're looking at a 16 -18 width. 

Regards,
GC


----------



## bigb6456 (Mar 31, 2009)

Too Funny,

I have not had any luck and I am also trying to find something in the FLR style. Because I hate to say it but everyones interpretation of Mission/Stickley is so far off it is almost ugly. I have had zero luck and I did speak to some one that does Iron work and presented him with a few of my FLR books and his price was so out of line I could have hired a butler to stand at my driveway for a year. Let me know if you come across anything also.


----------



## gcinsetn (May 19, 2009)

Yes, it is some coincidence. Lately, I've kind of kicked around the idea of combining and scaling up the designs of a couple of, would you believe, doormats! Here's a link to a page that shows the designs I've found http://www.maclinstudio.com/frllwrdode.html Don't know if there are others out there, nor have I done any actual work on this angle yet. Our timeline on finding a solution is getting shorter so I'm determined to come up with something relatively soon. 

Aside from this, it seems like I've seen some wooden gates around, will see if I can find them and pass along. What kind of width are you looking for?

Cheers,
GC


----------



## bigb6456 (Mar 31, 2009)

113" in Width, I live in Pleasant Ridge, MI. http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/photos/0,,20208088_20472642,00.html
The city is divided in half by Woodward Ave, the houses on the West side are the larger homes (3,000 sqft & up) they have double driveways. I live on the East side where the smaller tudors & Craftsmen homes are. My house was built in 1919. 99% of all my windows are still lead glass and all walls are still plaster along with 9 1/2 foot hardwood ceilings. The neighbor hood has only a few "GATES" most have removed them because of the excessive cost of replacement and Michigan is not that flush in cash right now, or some people have put up the vinyl polymer fences that do not go with the houses. 

I have just patched my fence for a quick fix so that my dog can not get out and play with the neighborhood kids. My buddy who does all my projects with me is about to have twins so I am afraid that my project may be shanghaied for 12 years. So I am just trying to figure this out. 

I like the first door mat design, I have a FLW business card case that would look great, my only problem is my Lab. I am afraid that a design that is too open may not be sound enough when he jumps up on the gate to watch the kids playing.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*121,000 images*

Just for fun, I entered "Craftsman Style Gate" in Google Images and came up with 121,000 hits. Nothing there that is suitable?


----------



## bigb6456 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I did that awhile ago some of it is, I will not do a trellis though. My wife has a hard time looking at a picture and imagining it in real life. I think the first one is great in the search, but once more my wife does not want a gate higher then our fence (4' or so) that makes it all the more difficult.


----------

